# Other Eras....



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2014)

Why is it that it only goes back to 1800? How about a subforum for anything before 1800? I'm pretty sure that there's a few (besides me) who enjoy history further back than that?

Just wondering...


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2014)

Is there history before 1800?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2014)

If there was bacon, there was history....


----------



## pbehn (May 12, 2014)

In aviation terms I think you are limited to Cayley, Da Vinci and a few dead butlers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (May 12, 2014)

There was history before 1800, but the library closes at 17.00. I'll get me coat .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2014)

.....and not open on Sundays!


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2014)

Airframes said:


> There was history before 1800, but the library closes at 17.00. I'll get me coat .....



Even Jan's one hasn't existed yet....



Lucky13 said:


> Why is it that it only goes back to 1800?



Actually there is nobody who remembers aviation before that time.


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2014)

Icarus........


----------



## GrauGeist (May 12, 2014)

Apollo's Chariot, Daedalus and Icarus, The apparition seen by Ezekiel, King Kawus' eagle throne, Chinese/Japanese manned kites, unfortunate scouts/messengers that were sent back over seiged walls via Trebuchet/Onager, Medieval tower jumpers, European hot air or hydrogen balloons...

All before the 19th century


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Icarus........



I don't think so. He went beyond the operational restrictions of his aircraft. About ATC rules not mentioning at all. I think he should be considered as the first air-crash victim.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 12, 2014)

Wurger said:


> I don't think so. He went beyond the operational restrictions of his aircraft. About ATC rules not mentioning at all. I think he should be considered as the first air-crash victim.


I think that qualifies...in order to have unauthorized contact with the ground, you have to get airborne first!


----------



## Marcel (May 12, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Is there history before 1800?


Not in the USA


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> I think that qualifies...in order to have unauthorized contact with the ground, you have to get airborne first!



That's true. But he got a briefing before taking off .


----------



## pbehn (May 12, 2014)

Marcel said:


> Not in the USA



I once paid my respects in a Christian church in Mexico, older than any church in my home town, but not my region. N America has history in abundance.

It was the oldest church in the Ameicas just outside Veracruz (I was told built by Don Cortez), a very special place.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 12, 2014)

Marcel said:


> Not in the USA


lol...Actually, California was explored by the Spaniards in the 1500's onward. Spain also explored Florida about the same time. These instances predate northern European exploration and colonization.

This also excludes the Norsemen visiting North America in the 1100's 



Wurger said:


> That's true. But he got a briefing before taking off .


Sure, he was briefed, but in one ear and out the other...we've all known pilots like that!


----------



## pbehn (May 12, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> This also excludes the Norsemen visiting North America in the 1100's



You will get over it I am sure.


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Sure, he was briefed, but in one ear and out the other...we've all known pilots like that!



If my wokmates could hear that...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> lol...Actually, California was explored by the Spaniards in the 1500's onward. Spain also explored Florida about the same time. These instances predate northern European exploration and colonization.
> 
> *This also excludes the Norsemen visiting North America in the 1100's *
> 
> Sure, he was briefed, but in one ear and out the other...we've all known pilots like that!



You mean those lovely gentlemen who landed up north, in the year 1000, 492 years before whatshisname, that Spanish dude, who got lost.... Makes me think celebrating Columbus Day a bit misleading, celebrating someone was lost...(tung in cheek)...
So, as it has been proven that our sympathetic Leif Eriksson, beat whatshisname by almost 500 years, why isn't that celebrated?
Maybe the part where he landed, (as one British said, forgot his name) isn't part of North America...?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 13, 2014)

An all honesty, the Norse voyages to North America weren't well known until much later on. By that time, Columbus' discovery of the New World had entrenced itself in modern history. And *technically* speaking, Columbus never laid eyes on North America.

But within 50 years of Columbus' discovery, the Spaniards advanced from south and central America into north America proper.

In a twist of irony, Sir Francis Drake sailed up the California coast (suggested as far north as Oregon) and laid claim to the land for the Crown, but it was never colonized...

Now that would have certainly messed history up!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Now that would have certainly messed history up!



You mean, more than it already is?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 13, 2014)

Yep! 

Or better still, just imagine how history would have been affected if the Norse settlements in North America flourished and the Spanish explorers met Vikings as they explored the Atlantic coast of North America!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 13, 2014)

Bit of a shocker! 
Longboats and all.....


----------



## pbehn (May 13, 2014)

Guys wernt there some people who just walked there?


----------



## GrauGeist (May 13, 2014)

pbehn said:


> Guys wernt there some people who just walked there?


There is strong evidence that a couple migrations occurred during and at the last stages of, the last ice age 11,000 years ago.

These didn't lead to established/centralized civilizations in North America like the people established in South and Central America (Maya, Inca, etc), although there were several unsuccessful starts (considered pre-Columbian) that failed. The exploring Spaniards were amazed to find ruined cities of the Pueblo and Anasazi Cultures.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 15, 2014)

pbehn said:


> Guys wernt there some people who just walked there?



Yip....
......and all wearing big whiskers, today known as cookie/fanny duster, soup strainer, snot mop, crumb catcher, lady tickler, they also had a pathological dislike for large, round flying objects Grummanus Wildcatee and their water living cousin Cheesehogus Hippocroccofrogapiens, they were believed to speak an odd deep guttural language, with, by the sound and looks of handgeastures included a lot of profanities....now known as poppycock.


----------



## Airframes (May 16, 2014)

He's missed his medication again, hasn't he chaps ?


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Thorlifter (May 16, 2014)

Easy does it Jan. Just sit in the corner, rock back and forth, and don't argue with the voices.


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (May 16, 2014)

Looks like the Furstenbergs are working their magic again!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm sure stuff happen before 1800....


----------



## mikewint (Sep 23, 2015)

Ezekiel, Chapter One.
What Ezekiel saw was 4 living things (my text called them "cherubs") that looked like human beings, coming from a cloud. "They each had 4 faces and 2 pairs of wings. Their legs were straight like human legs but their feet were split like calves' feet and shone like bronze. The living beings could turn in the air." 

The four faces that each being had were that of a man, a lion, an ox, and an eagle. 

The four wings that each cherub had made a sound "like the noise of great waters, as the voice of the Almighty". 

As Ezekiel looked beneath the beings he saw 4 wheels on the ground beneath them, one wheel belonging to each. "The rims of the 4 wheels were awesomely tall, and they were covered with eyes all around the edges. When the 4 living beings moved, the wheels moved with them. When they flew upward, the wheels went up too. When the living beings moved, the wheels moved. When they stopped the wheels stopped." 

Each wheel had a smaller wheel inside of it


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2015)

We don't need to talk about the time around Terry's birth...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2015)

Why me ?
OK, my moustache has aged before the rest of me, but I will once again point out that I am not yet 16 ...................... Oh, hello Nurse !


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2015)

Pre-M and Post-M or is it BM and AM then?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2015)

Eh ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 30, 2015)

I think (and this is just a wild guess), that Jan is referring to B.C. and A.D., except P.M. = Pre-moustache and A.M. = after-moustache


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2015)

Jeesh, they're having a dig again Alice !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 2, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> I think (and this is just a wild guess), that Jan is referring to B.C. and A.D., except P.M. = Pre-moustache and A.M. = after-moustache



You know me _too_ well!


----------

